# Permanent Residence Application - 27 (b)



## Arian (Dec 1, 2014)

Morning All,

Please may you assist me. I will be submitting shortly for Permanent Residence based on Critical Skills. Please advise if the below document are correct. Are there any other documents I need to submit? 

Anyone who is or has already submitted I would greatly appreciate your feedback in order to ensure my application is successful.

If you already received your PR based on Critical Skills please let me know? How long did it take?

*Documents Required*


 A duly completed BI-947 form online. Handwritten forms will not be accepted by Department of Home Affairs.
 Original passport - Copies of passport and previous visas
 Original Bank payment / Electronic Fund Transfer receipt for each applicant
 Original and Copy of Bank Receipt per applicant in case of Repatriation / Bank Guarantee paid in Department of Home Affairs Account
 Appointment Letter, A Passport photograph for all applicants one year of age and older.
 Radiological report.
 Medical Certificate
 Police clearance certificate(s).
 Highest educational, trade or professional certificates evaluated by the South African Qualifications Authority of all applicants who will be employed in the Republic.
(a) Full details of both training and experience are essential to confirm an applicant’s ability to perform the intended occupation in the Republic.
(b) Documents submitted in support of this item shall indicate the actual dates of training or employment and the capacity or occupation in which the applicant has been trained or employed.

 Work references or certificates of service (covering at least the last five years). All applicants who will be employed in the Republic.
Am not married so some criteria is not required.


I will also provide my employment contract for next year as well as the IITPSA Skills Assessment and registration with professional body documents.


Anything else?


Thank you


----------



## Tony556 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi

PR 27b is adapted from the old exceptional / extraordinary skills or qualifications PR. 
so your letters of reference are crucial here and they need to show that your are extra-ordinary.

So its not enough to possess a critical skill but you must also be extra ordinary. It may help to have look at your letters of ref.

where are you based?


----------



## Arian (Dec 1, 2014)

Tony556 said:


> Hi
> 
> PR 27b is adapted from the old exceptional / extraordinary skills or qualifications PR.
> so your letters of reference are crucial here and they need to show that your are extra-ordinary.
> ...


Thanks Tony556, based in Joburg. My references specifically talk about how its is a critical skill, the role I have performed on strategic projects, presented at International Conferences and how the role is crucial for the organisation.

What else do you think I need?


----------



## Tony556 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi 

I think you letters need to focus more on how extraordinary you are and how you will add value to the SA community as a whole. There is no question that you have a critical skill. the professional body has confirmed this already. From what you say you have accomplished there is enough evidence i think to point to you being extraordinary.
remember this is a new law with very little precedents set so far. so we do no know how the Department will assess the application so you have to be closely aligned tot he act as possible.
I am an Immigration Associate [removed]


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Tony556 said:


> Hi
> 
> I think you letters need to focus more on how extraordinary you are and how you will add value to the SA community as a whole. There is no question that you have a critical skill. the professional body has confirmed this already. From what you say you have accomplished there is enough evidence i think to point to you being extraordinary.
> remember this is a new law with very little precedents set so far. so we do no know how the Department will assess the application so you have to be closely aligned tot he act as possible.
> I am an Immigration Associate and can assist you if you so wish. i can look at your docs and see what needs to be done to ensure alignment


Dear Tony

As "Immigration Associate" you will know that Exceptional or Extraordinary Skills Permits are no longer offered in South Africa. For Critical Skills, as per the new regulations and even newer directive's issued by the Department of Home Affairs, only registration at the professional body is required. Other documents may well reduce risk of rejection and augment an application, but may not be necessary.

Read here: UPDATE: ICT and Critical Skills Work Visa | Immigration South Africa™.

[Please also note that soliciting for business is not allowed on this forum without paying for advertising.]


----------



## Arian (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi All, 

Thanks for your help. I have references and other documents.
Couple of things:

If the new immigration law removed the quota and exceptional skills and created the new critical skills visa, then why when applying for PR does it still have the category of extra ordinary skills?

Secondly,I had applied previously for the exceptional skills but it was rejected as I did not have a proper publication and because of the new immigration rules. However I now have the critical skills permit. Hopefully if I apply for PR under an extra ordinary skills it will not be a problem, especially since I have the proof of qualification form the IITPSA.

Last question, I printed my PR form from the VFS website, on the front page it specifically states that 

"applicants are required to undergo an interview and for this purpose applicants should arrange for an interview with the nearest SA mission or permitting office of the DEpt before submitting the completed application form...."

This is new to me. Do we need to go for an interview before applying for PR. Weird. Never heard about this....

LegalMan, based on what you said, in order for my application to truly be successful, what else should I provide. As i submitted all docs for Critical Skills visa and I received it successfully. For PR there arent any "Extra" documents needed, from what i have read. Your opinion?

Thank you all again. Much appreciated.


----------



## serene2014 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello Arian 
Congra on your successful application for Critical Skills Temp permit. 

Could you please give me tips on the information you provided for it. 

based on the check list i have everything ... but wondering if i still need to submit my degrees cv and references again in addition to CSA. 

I will be submitting my application next week. your help will be much :fingerscrossed:


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Arian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for your help. I have references and other documents.
> Couple of things:
> ...


Firstly it is not a permit, it is a visa. Permit is a word used only for PR now.

The Immigration Act mentions extraordinary skills in that section to use a word only for meaning, not to relate to a specific visa or permit. It says basically that you can get PR if you show you have amazing skills in the *prescribed* way. Wherever you see the word prescribed, you have to look at the regulations, which show only the Critical Skills list as an option.

You'll definitely need to show full proof so include everything you can. The interview is usually a very easy 5 minute over-the-counter setup where the main reason they ask for it is to see you in person.


----------



## Arian (Dec 1, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> Firstly it is not a permit, it is a visa. Permit is a word used only for PR now.
> 
> The Immigration Act mentions extraordinary skills in that section to use a word only for meaning, not to relate to a specific visa or permit. It says basically that you can get PR if you show you have amazing skills in the *prescribed* way. Wherever you see the word prescribed, you have to look at the regulations, which show only the Critical Skills list as an option.
> 
> You'll definitely need to show full proof so include everything you can. The interview is usually a very easy 5 minute over-the-counter setup where the main reason they ask for it is to see you in person.


Hi Legal Man,

Thanks for the info. How does one go about doing this interview, who do I contact, cant it be done at the VFS?, am not really sure where to being. Initially I thought once you get the critical skill, that you then simply apply for PR and provide the docs....

Thank you


----------



## Arian (Dec 1, 2014)

serene2014 said:


> Hello Arian
> Congra on your successful application for Critical Skills Temp permit.
> 
> Could you please give me tips on the information you provided for it.
> ...


Hi Serene,

Thank you. I pretty much provided all the information they requested on their website. The professional body registration, proof of skills (apparently this is not needed from the professional body now but i provided it anyway), reference letters etc

Also provide them with your employment contract if you have it, but its not a really required, although they will then only issue you with a 12months visa.

Also ensure that the critical skill you are applying for is in your references letters and that it does not differ from each other. They will also expect you to be currently working in that same position.

Good luck


----------



## serene2014 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks Arian, 

Could you please Please send me the reference letter you used ( without your personal details)

I just wanna make sure that my reference letter is inline with their requirements. 

Many thanks


----------



## Tony556 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi 

Legalman I have to disagree with you. The exceptional skill is still there in terms of the Act. It was removed for temporary residence visas only. the wording of section 27(b) is clear.

27b states "taking into account any prescribed , has demonstrated to the satisfaction of the DG the he or she posses extra-ordinary skills or qualifications...

The Regulations the provide for the requirements one of them being that the individual possess a critical skill. SO what thy have done here is to refine what constitutes an acceptable extraordinary skill because Previously if you had publications in any field you could apply for this.

Reg 24(4) lists four requirements and 24(40(c )and (d) provides for testimonials for previous employers as well as a letter of motivation from the applicant demonstration how the skill will add value to the country. 

Furthermore on the VFS website they clearly mention that you need to substantiate that your Critical skill is extraordinary. 

the Home Affairs website also makes mention of this.

So in my view i would work on those testimonials and motivation because this where your show that you are extraordinary. In addition i would add copies of the papers you presented at the conference. as proof of publications.

i have added a possible structure for your letter of motivation that you can use. I used to use this in application for exceptional skills work permits and PR before the law changed, the principle is still the same.

DATE

Representative office
Department of Home Affairs
(CITY)

To Whom It May Concern

Motivation for Exceptional Skills and or Exceptional Qualifications (AMEND AS SUITABLE)

I, ...NAME....., born.....DATE......, a ....COUNTRY.....national, confirm that as highly trained and vastly experienced ........PROFESSION....., it is my intention to contribute and invest my internationally recognized research and .............. skills, acquired over many years within ACADEMIA/INDUSTRY/FIELD, into South Africa.

My career as an accomplished ....PROFESSION.... has taken me to ................ AND OR having worked first as ........DESCRIBE........... and most recently ...........DESCRIBE.

I have published .....NUMBER...... refereed articles/research papers AMEND AS APPLICABLE..... in internationally recognised academic journals as well as ...LIST, EG LECTURES .... It is my desire to bring these exceptional skills in research and .....LIST.... into South Africa.

As an experienced .....PROFESSION.... I am serious about transferring knowledge and skills to South African and in this way it would result in development of/contribution in.......DETAIL......

Future plans include..................

My achievements are extensive and I confirm that I have achieved a level of expertise and skills that are truly exceptional in that I have attained the unique standard of excellence by virtue of:

•	.............
•	.............
•	.............


I have no doubt that I will be a significant asset to the field of ........... which is at the forefront of South Africa’s commitment to...........

Yours faithfully

Signature
Name


----------



## serene2014 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks a lot Tony, 
This is excellent info. 
I will draft my motivation accordingly. Could you please also post a sample testimonial letter I may use ? I already have a reference letter from my boss , but still wanna make sure it is upto standard 

Many thanks
S


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Tony556 said:


> Hi
> 
> Legalman I have to disagree with you. The exceptional skill is still there in terms of the Act. It was removed for temporary residence visas only. the wording of section 27(b) is clear.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony

I think we are picking on words here. Proof beyond the professional body is not needed for Temporary CSW Visas but is definitely advised for PR. Also, one did not necessarily require publications for the old Exceptional Skills Work Permit. We saw this often.


----------

